# Bolt discontinued?



## Seth141 (Apr 12, 2020)

So I just checked the TiVo website, the bolts are no longer listed as options under products. Anyone have any information on this?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Many changes appear to be happening - the Mini also disappeared from the list of products recently. Xperi is up to something, not sure if anyone knows what that is yet.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

blackngold75 said:


> Many changes appear to be happening - the Mini also disappeared from the list of products recently. Xperi is up to something, not sure if anyone knows what that is yet.


Very true, the only DVR I see for sale at Tivo website is the cable Edge. No OTA Tivos at all. In fact they had some sort of deal where they let Channel Master sell the OTA Edge for $100 off. When they did that the OTA Edge showed out of stock at the Tivo website and it has not come back. Maybe they sold all the OTA Edge to Channel Master? I wonder if they will even have a "Summer Breeze" transfer service type sale this year, as of now looks like they don't have much to sell DVR wise.................


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Glad I bought my Bolt a few months ago. Hope Tivo isn't abandoning the OTA market. I really like my Bolt for OTA and Philo for streaming.
Just yesterday my Internet went down (and is still down I live rural) and I was happy my Tivo was working fine. If everything had been
streaming only, I would have been SOL. Probably would have had to read a book or something. 

And anyone who has done streaming, look at me I'm an expert (lol), knows the streaming DVR is adequate, but its no Tivo.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That's unfortunate. I have two of the original issue Bolts and I could not be more pleased. Don't get me started on the idiotic guide data problems, but that's not fault of the unit. The only one thing I don't love is that mine are white and I don't like white. Then, shortly after I purchased my second one, they came out with black. But, hey, maybe the white ones can stay cooler. I'm always extremely aware of how I am able to keep my electronics cool.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> Hope Tivo isn't abandoning the OTA market.


That would be foolish of them, considering more and more people are going OTA.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

They're probably having issues with manufacturing due to the pandemic?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

tommage1 said:


> Very true, the only DVR I see for sale at Tivo website is the cable Edge. No OTA Tivos at all. In fact they had some sort of deal where they let Channel Master sell the OTA Edge for $100 off. When they did that the OTA Edge showed out of stock at the Tivo website and it has not come back. Maybe they sold all the OTA Edge to Channel Master? I wonder if they will even have a "Summer Breeze" transfer service type sale this year, as of now looks like they don't have much to sell DVR wise.................


OTA Edge is back.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lujan said:


> They're probably having issues with manufacturing due to the pandemic?


if it was just that why not just out of stock not complete removal?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

You would think... If the Bolt was just "out of stock" they would list it as such. Taking a product off the website seems to be more of a issue with it being no longer available. 

Or maybe it was sooo ODT HOT.... it's sold out.


----------

